# I think my Petals was abused.....



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

My poor new little girl Petals seems to of been abused in some way, and Im hopeing someone here may have had a simuliar problem and was able to correct it. Little petals is 5 months old, and since I got her a few weeks ago she has this thing that when i go to pick her up, or pet her she wets herself  . Also if I go to pet her she instintaly lies down and rolls over onto her back. Its as though she has been harmed in some way. My other two babies arnt like that, and im wondering if there is any way to get her to stop. I have to get her to stop the wetting on herself cause she is ruining the carpet. Its nothing medical, the vet has given her a clean bill of health. Any ideas? She looks so pittiful when she does this, then she seems like she is feeling guilty, or perhaps ashamed? She just gives me this look, like Im Sorry. Any ideas are appreciated! Thanks so much


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwww poor thing  I have no clue, but I wanted to say that if this was signs of her being abused, you will be able to fix it before you even know it..by time, she will learn how to be loved and treated well :grouphug: 

I hope other members can give you better suggestion  Good luck


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie used to pee when she got excited, and this lasted until after she was a year old. I sure hope you're wrong about Petals being abused, but you seem to know a good deal about dogs, so I wouldn't be surprised if you're right. Poor little thing. I know that with your love she will thrive, and the peeing and submissive behavior will stop.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It's hard to say if she has been abused but she is apparently very, very submissive. It'll take an extra gentle touch with her for sure.

Regarding the submissive urination.... I've heard that they often outgrow it. In fact my first Malt, Rosebud, who wasn't submissive at all, would do that when she was a very young puppy. I've heard that one thing that can help is to bend down to her level when greeting her. 

To help your carpet, get some Enzyme spray and just have it right there with you. Blot up the spot and spray the Enzyme spray on it and your carpet should be fine. When they do this it is usually a tiny amount of urine and it's easy to clean up. The spray is available at PetSmart. I use PetZyme and it works great.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ooops, double post.


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Sounds like submissive peeing. I gather she's not a very assertive dog?

Not necessarily abuse - I wouldn't completely rule it out, but I wouldn't jump to conclusions either.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh no! Sorry to hear about Petals. :grouphug: I hope that once she gets adjusted and sees that you are going to spoil her like crazy she won't be so scared. Hugs to you and Petals. :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Submissive peeing is most likely an behavior issue and 
contacting a behaviorist might be a good thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone. She just seems like when eve i go near her (or anybody for that matter) like she thinks Im going to beat her. She cowers, widdles, rolls over, even wimpered a time or to. Ive been afraide to do much on potty training her, because If I scoop her up fast she acts a though im going to hurt her. I will take everyones advice, im going to go get the enzyme product to save the carpet, and lavish on the love. If any one else can come up with any other ways to build her confidence in us Id appreciate it. She seems very assertive towards my other malts...its just us people she eems really afraide of. At first I thought it was all the changes, the flight, and such but now Im begining to wonder if she came from a heavy hand.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Angel does this also. 

For the submissive urination, one of the things that has seemed to help is that I don't pay attention to her when I first come into the house. She doesn't like that at all. She's glad to see me and tends to jump up and nip at me, which I'm trying to work on now. (For that, I've started making her sit on an ottoman for her pet. She's not doing the submissive urination and she's starting to get the idea that she'll only get her pets if she calms down.) 

Another thing that I do is when I reach down to pet her, I start by petting her under the chin. I don't know why that works, but it seems to. Maybe because she doesn't perceive me to be so domineering coming at her that way. 

It always bothered me that when I'd reach to pet her, she'd roll to her back. I do not want her to be submissive in that way. So, I quit petting her when she rolls to her tummy when _I reach _to pet her. I also try to approach her back or head (wherever I'm going to pet) in such a way that it's not easy for her to go to her back. Don't get me wrong, she still gets ample belly rubs, just not when *I'm reaching down * to pet her. She does seem to be coming around from that submissive roll. Believe me, her submissive roll was NOT caused by her being abused. lol

(Oh, and Angel has absolutely NO problem being assertive. Only from her, I'd call it being a b#&*@!)


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I think it is submissive peeing also Mia use to do it all the time....now she only does it with my daughter (she doesn't live with us and gets happy) Now Peanut will stop and crawl into a ball when I go to pick him up so he is very submissive....he even turns on his belly too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you check her breeder out throroughly before you got Petals? I sure hope it's just her personality and she is very submissive and that she wasn't abused. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We got Tilly at approximately 3 months from a puppymill/pet store situation where I literally had to rescue her from starvation.

Anyway, she was like Petals for several months. She had the submissive urination and would run when I went to pick her up even though she loved being with me. She did outgrow this and now is a bundle of energy trying to get to me when I come home. She's almost 16 months old now, but was much, much, much better by 6 months.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Thanks everyone. She just seems like when eve i go near her (or anybody for that matter) like she thinks Im going to beat her. She cowers, widdles, rolls over, even wimpered a time or to. Ive been afraide to do much on potty training her, because If I scoop her up fast she acts a though im going to hurt her. I will take everyones advice, im going to go get the enzyme product to save the carpet, and lavish on the love. If any one else can come up with any other ways to build her confidence in us Id appreciate it. She seems very assertive towards my other malts...its just us people she eems really afraide of. At first I thought it was all the changes, the flight, and such but now Im begining to wonder if she came from a heavy hand.[/B]


I'm also of the opinion that what you are seeing does not indicate there was any abuse. Our Rocky is a the alpha of our dogs and yet when my wife or I walk past him, he will roll over and or cower. But trust me... he has never been abused in any way. Luckily none of mine have a submissive urination problem, but a good friend has the most spoiled Maltese I know and Annabelle is a submissive tinkler.

Personalities can change, over time. Our Max used to be extremely shy to the point that if we had guests, he would run away and hide. He is still a little high strung and excitable... but he has learned that people in our house can be trusted and there is no reason to run and hide.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=443897
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The maltese temperment is suppose to be submissive and that's what you are seeing. The peeing will, most likely, subside in time, as Cosy did this when I first got her (at 5 months), but stopped as she realized the routine. She still lays down and bobs her head around when I go to pick her up. She reminds me of one of those bobble head dolls you see in the drug stores sometimes. LOL If the piddling doesn't subside, you may have to consult a vet or behaviourist.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am not an expert in any way but this might just be part of her personality and not necessarily meaning that she was abused or beaten (hopefully). Some dogs are just very very submissive and this might be Petals case. Maybe she can get more confidence with time. I wish you luck with your baby :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, when I go to pick up Joplin she will run to the nearest pillow lay down, bob her head around (like Cosy does) and roll over for a belly rub, still bobbing her head. 

My Franny will get on her hindes, put her front paws on my leg, I bend down to pick her up, and she runs to the couch. She only wanted a lift on the couch. Sometimes she runs to Joplin, as if to say, "here she is, I went and got her for us". Then they both start the "head bobbing" routine. ~ LOL

My Samantha and Franny both tinkled, when excited, until they were about 15-months-old.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have two friends - one has a small cocker spaniel and the other has a King Charles Cavalier Spaniel - both dogs love me....and pee as soon as they see me :smilie_tischkante: 

I now know when I come in the front door - to go right out the back door before I say my "hello's" - cause they always pee!!!! 

Anoth friend of mine has a yorkie who is SO SUBMISSIVE whenever anyone even looks at him, he rolls over on his back. Good grief. 

Hopefully, with love and patience, this behavior will stop or slow down as she begins to trust you - but I'm sure it will take a long time. I've had Tinker for 9 months now - he's come a long way, but he still has VERY strange ways about him. He's an adult who was rescued directly from a puppy mill. Issues, issues......I don't even think he was abused, just neglected his whole life...and who knows how old he is.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone. Im sure your right. At least I hope so. I have only seen bigger doggys do this and they were usually owned by heavy handed people. Everything you all have said makes sence. She does run away from me when I go to pick her up, yet she wants nothing more then to lie in my lap. I hope she comes around. I want her to be happy, and when she acts like she is scared to death of me, well it makes me sad.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Thanks so much everyone. Im sure your right. At least I hope so. I have only seen bigger doggys do this and they were usually owned by heavy handed people. Everything you all have said makes sence. She does run away from me when I go to pick her up, yet she wants nothing more then to lie in my lap. I hope she comes around. I want her to be happy, and when she acts like she is scared to death of me, well it makes me sad.[/B]



Why would you think she's scared to death of you, when she loves being on your lap? 

When my Joppy runs for cover, or should I say, pillow, I know she's not scared of me. That's just my Jops. I do not want her to change. She's not doing this because she was abused, it's just her. And once I catch up to her, on the pillow, I laugh at how she has me trained.

Joplin is the smart one, of my bunch. She is definately the Alpha. I absolutely love her personality.

In my eyes, Joplin is fine, it's the rest I have to worry about :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I would doubt that your little maltese was abused. I've had people say their dog was abused because they go get a mouthful of kibble and go somewhere else and eat it. All my maltese do this and I know that I do not abuse them in any way. I've had a few who were submissive and peed when picking them up or will slink away and stay right out of reach so you can't pick them up. When I look at the alpha standard these are the puppies who are on the back end of it. The alpha group goes down the line. This is some thing inbred into them and all packs seem to follow it. 
Some have a soft personality. Maltese are known for their healing properties. The softer ones are the better ones that can do it. 

The maltese standard actually says:
*Temperament* 
For all his diminutive size, *the Maltese seems to be without fear*. His trust and affectionate responsiveness are very appealing. He is among the gentlest mannered of all little dogs, yet he is lively and playful as well as vigorous. 

Our standard seems to conflict. They aren't suppose to show fear, yet they are to be the gentlest mannered of all little dogs. 

In the show world the judges that do not own or have not shown Maltese go by the part where they are not to show fear part of the standard. I am starting to show a girl. She is very nice (a little on the larger side) but she will not be "put up" if I don't get her past her submissivness. I am a pretty big person and she doesn't like me bending over her to pick her up. Because of my knees I cannot squat down to her level. She has gotten a little better since my granddaughters played with her a couple of days. Now if I can just get her to come up to the judge with her tail up over her back and at least act interested. 
There is such a fine line in there. They won't put up a quiet submissive Maltese nor will they put up a yappy over excited Maltese either. 

Her behavior is just her. As a breeder I have had a few who have done this and they are usually at the tail end of the alpha pack. Size doesn't seem to matter. 
Deb deals with lots of Maltese from lots of different cultures and I am sure she sees lots of different personalities. Your baby just needs assurance and lots of love.
Tina


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I have to agree and say that is is not abuse but just her submissive behavior. When Candie was younger she would drop to the ground and pee every time you went to pet her. And she was never ever abused. After working with her on it, it is no longer an issue, now she comes running up to you licking your face, you would never know that she was so submissive earlier on in her life.

Now my newest yorkie Tigger is a perfect example. I know he was never abused. But when I got him, he would always cower and would always pee everytime you went to pet him. I have worked real hard with him, just taking it slow and being extra gentle and he has improved drastically. Now he still has his moments where he is still submissive at times but it so much better now. He is still a little unsure of strangers but I am still working with him on it and he is improving. He just has a submissive personality. Some are born as alpha dogs and others are born with a submissive role.

Just take things slow and show her that you love her and that you can be trusted. And don't make a big deal out of her peeing otherwise it will just get worse, just kind of ignore it when she pees. She will get there, it just takes time and patience.


----------

